# New bios for Asus CH III on ftp site



## kenkickr (May 7, 2010)

Hopefully this will give the option to turn off "Turbo" mode.  Bios # is 1602 and dated 5/7/10.  

I'm at work right now but will hopefully have time to try it out tonight but definitely in the morning if anyone cares.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Hopefully this will give the option to turn off "Turbo" mode.  Bios # is 1602 and dated 5/7/10.
> 
> I'm at work right now but will hopefully have time to try it out tonight but definitely in the morning if anyone cares.


I care lol, thanks man.... installing in 10... I'll report back


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2010)

It works, no problems with the flash.... 

















Im going to turn turbo off and see what happens...


----------



## kenkickr (May 7, 2010)

YES  Thanks full for the pics, especially the one showing Turbo can be turned off.  I think I just wet myself


----------



## DannibusX (May 7, 2010)

I assume this update is just for the Phenom II x 6's, so I can skip it until I break down and buy one?


----------



## kenkickr (May 7, 2010)

I would assume it's for the x6 due to alot of us on Asus forum complaining about the Turbo mode and no option to shut it off.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> YES  Thanks full for the pics, especially the one showing Turbo can be turned off.  I think I just wet myself


Turbo mode off in the bios, I opened AOD and ran a stress test but it not clocking up.
it shows 6 cores @ 100% but the multi is x4 and core @ 800mhz 

Im doing back into the bios and turn some auto items off to see what happens


----------



## kenkickr (May 7, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Turbo mode off in the bios, I opened AOD and ran a stress test but it not clocking up.
> it shows 6 cores @ 100% but the multi is x4 and core @ 800mhz
> 
> Im doing back into the bios and turn some auto items off to see what happens



Have you tried manually setting the multi or FSB  with Turbo off instead of the auto setting w/ Turbo off?


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Have you tried manually setting the multi or FSB  with Turbo off instead of the auto setting w/ Turbo off?


I just set the multi to x16 and that was all i did. I opened cpuid and still the same 800mhz clock.. I opened up AOD and Turbo was grayed out so I clicked on it and clicked turbo on and set cores to 5 (5 is 6)... hit apply and bingo it works... but any ways Im going to set a bunch of things this time and be back to share.


----------



## kenkickr (May 7, 2010)

Wonder if we should re name this thread to the "Crosshair III + X6 = Awesomeness" thread.  Thanks for the info Full.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 7, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Wonder if we should re name this thread to the "Crosshair III + X6 = Awesomeness" thread.  Thanks for the info Full.


lol... I hear ya.

Hey from what I see you cant realley disable turbo mode... Id recomend setting it to dis in the bios than open AOD and click turbo button... click the check box and ok... apply... Im at 4grz now


----------



## kenkickr (May 7, 2010)

I'll try some tonight/tomorrow and report back to see what I find out with the 1055T.  Thanks again Full for showing off yet again


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I'll try some tonight/tomorrow and report back to see what I find out with the 1055T.  Thanks again Full for showing off yet again


Who meeee?  na just love that there are so many ppl in TPU that love to help others..

On that note... Im not sure about the non black X6 cpu's but what i've found out is
*do not disable the Microcode Updation!!*

If you do you wont get back into the bios....Unless you move the CRTC jumper with the power on and hold the reset button on the rear of the I/O shield for 10sec...

On to my next finding, Id highly suggest after flashing the bios to the 1602 you just set up the boot device and boot into windows... After that power down and remove the mobo's battery and move the CRTC jumper to clear.... Leave it for at least 20min.

Now with that all said and done, leave everything in the bios alone and see what Cpuid is showing... mine is running at stock clocks, no 800MHz crap but a solid 3.2GHz 

Now onto the rest of the testing 

Oh I noticed something else in the bios The CPU is a E0 revision... or is it a D0? I cant remember but whatever.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> OK, this is WEIRD! I went to update to this new bios, and received a message in EZflash stating "No update module in file". I figured it was a fluke, so I downloaded it again, put it back on the flash drive with the same result.
> 
> OK, so I say screw it, I won't bother with the flash until I figure out what the problem was. So, I set system defaults and reboot. For the hell of it, I check cpu-z. It's now reading 3200mhz. WTF? Too weird. So, anyways...anyone know why I'm getting that error when I'm updating the bios? It's been fine when I flashed the last 2.


Re-format your flash drive and drag n drop your new bios.... Hey Paul  I ask ya again... Are you running the CrossHair III formula? if not this bios wont work on your CH4

This is the CH3 thread


----------



## PaulieG (May 8, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Re-format your flash drive and drag n drop your new bios.... Hey Paul  I ask ya again... Are you running the CrossHair III formula? if not this bios wont work on your CH4
> 
> This is the CH3 thread




I've got a CH4. I think I worked too damn hard this week. This will go right near the top of the dumbest things I've done in awhile. >me. I will delete my posts, and walk away with my head in shame. LOL


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

Paulieg said:


> I've got a CH4. I think I worked too damn hard this week. This will go right near the top of the dumbest things I've done in awhile. >me. I will delete my posts, and walk away with my head in shame. LOL


LOL hahahahaahahaha.... no worries Man 

I think I know where your coming from, Im also excited getting a CH4 board and anything Id see in the threads that said Crosshair! 
Id be an it as well lol 

Hey no need to walk away in shame Pualieg, You have been a great help here since day 1 to me and everybody else in here one, way or another!
And as they say----We're only Human and It happens to even the best of us once n a while


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

Update!!! I just changed the memory from 1066MHz , to 1600MHz,  and now. Im running the 800MHz cpu crap again!  I guess tonight is just going to be a puzzle to me as I find what it takes to get it running with turbo OFF and MY BLODDY SET CLOCKS!!!! 

At least I'm able to change the cpu's Multiplier on this bios


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

Memory is the fucker that downclocks the cpu! I tested and tested.... every test showed that when running your rated ram above its rated cl Clock will downclock the cpu.... I set my sticks at 1333MHZ and every single time I boot up I dont get the damn low 800MHz idle... 

Lookie.......


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

I say on an immature 790fx chip set board this isn't to bad hey?


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 8, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> I say on an immature 790fx chip set board this isn't to bad hey?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100507/yea.jpg



damn i wished i had one of those 6 core chips to try out on a DDR2 chipset!


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn i wished i had one of those 6 core chips to try out on a DDR2 chipset!


Trust me when I say this, Don't bother unless a more mature mobo Bios comes out! .... This X6 is optimized for the 890 Chip set only .


----------



## jacopo1403 (May 8, 2010)

also me the same problem with crosshair iii and phenom 965 c3. i start pc and see my cpu max 800mhz. i tried cmos remove battery reflash bios but nothing don't work. i downgrade my back bios 1503 and now work all. we have to wait final release i think


----------



## fullinfusion (May 8, 2010)

jacopo1403 said:


> also me the same problem with crosshair iii and phenom 965 c3. i start pc and see my cpu max 800mhz. i tried cmos remove battery reflash bios but nothing don't work. i downgrade my back bios 1503 and now work all. we have to wait final release i think


Unless you like over clocking than Id suggest going to the 1403 bios, Its way better than the 1503.... 1503 wouldnt let me clock like the 1403 did.. I was using the 965 C3 cpu as you.


----------



## kenkickr (May 9, 2010)

fullinfusion said:


> Memory is the fucker that downclocks the cpu! I tested and tested.... every test showed that when running your rated ram above its rated cl Clock will downclock the cpu.... I set my sticks at 1333MHZ and every single time I boot up I dont get the damn low 800MHz idle...
> 
> Lookie.......
> 
> ...



I concurred with your findings Full.  I played and played around with it today and it's like a 1333 bug cause I've ran this set of Crucal @ 1600 all day long with the 965 on this board without issues.  

I just checked the ftp site and the 1602 bios has been pulled so will see what is coming.


----------



## fullinfusion (May 9, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> I concurred with your findings Full.  I played and played around with it today and it's like a 1333 bug cause I've ran this set of Crucal @ 1600 all day long with the 965 on this board without issues.
> 
> I just checked the ftp site and the 1602 bios has been pulled so will see what is coming.


I just looked and it's still there ... ftp://ftp.asus.com.tw/pub/ASUS/mb/socketAM3/Crosshair_III_Formula/

It's still on the site but .... look what I was able to work out...






not the Cherry Chip I was expecting to get compaired to my 965 C3, but using a 1090T x6 on a 790 chipset board I think its a good one lol....... BullDozer is my next purchase


----------



## kenkickr (May 9, 2010)

I don't know what is going on then cause all I saw when I checked it out last night was the 1503 being the latest and my download link on Asus forums wasn't working.  Oh well.  

I wish I could get mine stable @ 4Ghz but I really think my Crucial 1333 ram is my limiting factor.  My previous D9's would run 1600 all day but they died so Crucial sent me these new D9's and they can't handle over 1550.  I think I can live with 3.6Ghz.


----------



## jacopo1403 (May 9, 2010)

hi i flashed bios 1602 on my ch3 but i have a problem. bios show my 965 at 3400 but when i start windows i see the cpu only 800mhz why? cool and quiete is disable what i have to do?


----------



## kenkickr (May 10, 2010)

jacopo1403 said:


> hi i flashed bios 1602 on my ch3 but i have a problem. bios show my 965 at 3400 but when i start windows i see the cpu only 800mhz why? cool and quiete is disable what i have to do?



I honestly feel the 1602 *BETA* bios is for the X6 proc since we begged for a way to disable Turbo Mode, which is not available/useful for the X2,X3, or X4 Athlon II and Phenom II procs.  I'd say go back to your previous bios til Asus fixes the FSB/memory issue.


----------



## jacopo1403 (May 10, 2010)

how i go back afudos say me i can't go back omg


----------



## kenkickr (May 10, 2010)

I would recommend putting the bios file on a flash drive/thumb drive, boot into the bios, go to Tools, and then  EZ Flash.  Within EZ Flash you can select the thumb drive, highlight the bios file, and flash away.  

EZ Flash is SO awesome

P.S.  Here is the list of bios availalble for the CH III.  I'd recommend the 1403 or 1503 for your proc.


----------



## kenkickr (May 10, 2010)

Lets see if this makes since to anybody.

I have Extreme OV disabled in the bios and Load Line Calibration set to enabled.   After have stability issues in my games last night I toned the OC down to 3.5Ghz and was doing some testing this morning.  At load CoreTemp and CPUID show VID is @ 1.35v but at idle it jumps to 1.475 and every now and then drops to 1.35v.  

Here's some pics to show I'm not crazy:
Load:






Idle:





I swear then it's not my memory causing the issue but weird voltage fluctuations.  Have to get ready for work but will play some tomorrow morning.


----------



## HeX_00 (May 10, 2010)

1.475V is the 'Turbo' voltage, so for some reason your CPU is ramping up to Turbo VID even though it's supposedly disabled...

If you look at Core #0 on your second pic it has been turbo'd up to 4.1GHz.


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> damn i wished i had one of those 6 core chips to try out on a DDR2 chipset!



It only booted as a dual core on my ch2 need a new bios...does work just fine as a dual though lol


As for clocking the ch3 I have hit 4.5 on air with superpi 

Edit: screenie


----------



## kenkickr (May 10, 2010)

HeX_00 said:


> 1.475V is the 'Turbo' voltage, so for some reason your CPU is ramping up to Turbo VID even though it's supposedly disabled...
> 
> If you look at Core #0 on your second pic it has been turbo'd up to 4.1GHz.



I thought I had Turbo disabled.  I plain on playing around with it some more tonight to see if I can figure out the voltage issue.  Hell, I may become the 1055T on CHIII expert


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2010)

still on air


----------



## kenkickr (May 10, 2010)

cdawall said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100510/4400 wprime.png
> 
> still on air



Very nice.  Makes me wish I went for the B.E. over the 1055


----------



## cdawall (May 10, 2010)

kenkickr said:


> Very nice.  Makes me wish I went for the B.E. over the 1055



Bah I outclocked 955's using my 910 there is no reason your 1055 can't clock with the 1090t


----------



## kenkickr (May 10, 2010)

cdawall said:


> Bah I outclocked 955's using my 910 there is no reason your 1055 can't clock with the 1090t



Maybe once I have time to sit down and really play.  That's not gonna happen for awhile since my fiancee and I just bought a house and getting it ready for us to move into.


----------

